# No body knows anything about Fleet Wing Bikes?



## mrMoo77 (Aug 10, 2008)

I bought a rare beauty...woman's fleet wing and I can't find much info about them.


----------



## old hotrod (Aug 10, 2008)

A badge is just a badge, post a picture of the bike-preferably a couple of clear pics from the chainguard side and a pic of the serial number and I am sure people will tell you about what you bought.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 10, 2008)

I had a Fleetwing badge once:o
does that count? I think it was Cleveland Welding.
Scott


----------



## chuckspeed (Aug 10, 2008)

i think what old hotrod is trying to say is that a large number of bikes were either assembled bikes (built up of parts from numerous suppliers) or namplated bikes (meaning the nameplate was the only unique part of the bike).

For example, a Hawthorne bike was sold by Montgomery Wards - but manufactured by DP Harris, who may have sold the identical bike under the Rollfast badge.  I had a Gambles musclebike ages ago - don't recall who made it (I think it was a Raleigh) but Gambles was a general store. 

In the case of your Fleet Wing - a pic is worth a thousand words; aces on the board can tell you who made it, what year, what is original and what might not be.  There's a section on how to post pix - follow those instructions and you'll get the information you're looking for!





old hotrod said:


> A badge is just a badge, post a picture of the bike-preferably a couple of clear pics from the chainguard side and a pic of the serial number and I am sure people will tell you about what you bought.


----------



## chuckspeed (Aug 10, 2008)

I like to dig about on the internet from time to time; this is what I uncovered - but I can't vouch for the accuracy:

From what I have found out - Fleet Wing came from the Jordon Marsh Dept. Store in Mass. It was a high end bike sold through Jordon's.


----------



## chuckspeed (Aug 10, 2008)

More info:

It appears the Jordon March bikes were nameplated products of the British Cycle Corporation, its parent holding company being a firm called Tube Investments.  in 1960 (not verified) TI bought Raleigh and merged them with BCC.  If your bike is pre-1960, it's likely a TI bike; after 1960, perhaps a Raleigh.  From an another website:

_Tube Investments (TI) 
This large conglomerate, parent company to British Cycle Corporation, bought Raleigh Industries in 1960 and merged Raleigh with the B.C.C. brands Phillips, Hercules, Norman and Sun. 
_

Soo...most likely a brit bike - without seeing any pix.


----------



## halfatruck (Aug 10, 2008)

*Fleetwing*

I've attached a picture of a Fleetwing I've 'restored' (for riding purposes only - it's not all correct). I beleive it's mfg by Cleveland Welding.....


----------



## BWbiker (Aug 10, 2008)

*Fleetwing*



mrMoo77 said:


> I bought a rare beauty...woman's fleet wing and I can't find much info about them.




Hi, Fleetwing was a private label Cleveland Welding bike probably  late 40's. The pic posted of the retsored one is what I am refering to in a boys model. Most all of them I have seen are maroon red with other highlights.


----------



## hopkintonbike (Oct 7, 2019)

Lets try this again, here are some pics of maybe a Jordan Marsh Fleetwing, I trust that works???? Todd


----------



## TieDye (Oct 7, 2019)

Here's a 1951 Fleet Wing (CWC) I purchased off a CABER.  I have the fender light, just haven't finished cleaning it up and replacing the lens.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 7, 2019)

I used "the Google" and found plenty of info..heres a link
http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/can-anyone-identify-this-fleetwing.103075/


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 7, 2019)

This is an 11 year old thread


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 12, 2019)

To summarize, FW was a store badge, older ones were US made (40s-50s), later were imported.


----------



## SwSchaffer (Apr 26, 2020)

TieDye said:


> Here's a 1951 Fleet Wing (CWC) I purchased off a CABER.  I have the fender light, just haven't finished cleaning it up and replacing the lens.
> 
> View attachment 1075198



Wow she is a beauty!!! I just picked up a more seasoned version of the same bike. I love it though it’s got character. 




rear rack was all bent up but I straightened it back up and did a gentle but thorough cleaning and replaced tires and front fender light. I am having trouble finding any info about this bike such as original parts. Do you know if the pedals are 1/2 inch or 9/16?  Thank you in advance  for any info you can provide or direct me too.  scott


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 26, 2020)

SwSchaffer said:


> Wow she is a beauty!!! I just picked up a more seasoned version of the same bike. I love it though it’s got character.
> View attachment 1181606
> rear rack was all bent up but I straightened it back up and did a gentle but thorough cleaning and replaced tires and front fender light. I am having trouble finding any info about this bike such as original parts. Do you know if the pedals are 1/2 inch or 9/16? Thank you in advance for any info you can provide or direct me too. scott



You drove down to Quakertown for that one right? You didnt happen to get a bike out of clarks summit did you?

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## TieDye (Apr 26, 2020)

SwSchaffer said:


> Wow she is a beauty!!! I just picked up a more seasoned version of the same bike. I love it though it’s got character.
> View attachment 1181606
> rear rack was all bent up but I straightened it back up and did a gentle but thorough cleaning and replaced tires and front fender light. I am having trouble finding any info about this bike such as original parts. Do you know if the pedals are 1/2 inch or 9/16?  Thank you in advance  for any info you can provide or direct me too.  scott



Hi. I'm sending you a PM. The pedals are 1/2".


----------



## SwSchaffer (Apr 26, 2020)

Euphman06 said:


> You drove down to Quakertown for that one right? You didnt happen to get a bike out of clarks summit did you?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk



Yep I did get it at quakertown at Carl’s. But no I didn’t get one at Clark’s summit.


----------

